# Massey Ferguson 20 Ind



## Pete Tedder (Jun 17, 2020)

Hi all,
I purchased a MF 20 Ind with a MF32 loader. Runs good but was really neglected by the previous owner. He used it as his yard tractor and it appears he hadn't used the PTO or the 3pt in 10+ years. The draft control moved freely. The Position control was stuck in the up positon and the response control was stuck in the slow position. I freed up the response control then I freed up the position control. They both move freely now BUT when I fire the tractor up...the only thing that makes the 3 pt hitch move is the draft control. The position control does nothing. Do I need to hook an implement up to the 3pt for the position control to work? I opened up the right side cover on the hydraulics and hmm...it doesn't look the same as other 135s that I've seen on youtube. I'll post some photos once get some. Oh, the previous owner did some work on the tractor and at some point lost the sn plate.


----------



## Brad Schuchard (Aug 29, 2018)

With out weight on them, the lift arms do tend to stay up easily. try hanging a bit of weight on them and put the control to the lower position and shut off the tractor. If the arms do not drop after a few minutes you might have a valve issue.


----------

